# Moving to NorCal - need a recommendation on gear ratio



## cp2 (Aug 9, 2018)

moving from Houston to South Bay. Will have Mt. Hamilton, Sierra road and Calavares near by. I currently have a 53/39 - 11/28 set up. I'm sure this won't cut it but I'm torn between going compact 50/34 or sub compact 52/36. Cat 2 /Masters racer obviously not a climber coming from Houston


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm an 80+ kg recreational guy who never got into racing and whose wife likely won't allow it at this point... and I ride the same area with 53/39 - 11/28.

I've also ridden with 50/34 and 52/36 in the past.

I am betting you will be happy with a 52/36 - 11/28 setup. Honestly there are plenty of hills here but many are not particularly long... you might just find a compact too small in front. This setup would be versatile.

Mt. Ham, Sierra, Calaveras + Felter, all fun. 

Also there is Hicks / Mt Umunhum (which ARE super steep and pretty long)

If you go up the peninsula a bit there is a ton of fun hillier riding, such as:
Page Mill
Old La Honda
Kings

Also plenty of rolling / flatter terrain that is great for riding (scenic, moderately safe roads, and well-traveled by cyclists enough that hopefully most drivers are used to us).

Really there are too many places to even name, you're coming to a great place for riding.

Your standard may be fine and also 52/36... might as well set up bike to be able to run both of those, I think it's possible with a same length chain if you get it right.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Since no one online knows how strong of a rider you are, how about this...wait until you arrive. Go ride the hills and see if you need different gearing.

Sure we can share what works for us, but that doesn't mean it's right for you.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Rogus said:


> Since no one online knows how strong of a rider you are, how about this...wait until you arrive. Go ride the hills and see if you need different gearing.
> 
> Sure we can share what works for us, but that doesn't mean it's right for you.


agree with rogus.. all the CAT2s I know can climb pretty well.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sierra is probably the steepest of the roads you mentioned. If you can do that with your current gearing, you'll be fine for most rides, except perhaps Welch Creek Road near Sunol!

https://ridechronicles.com/2015/09/16/welch-creek-sunol-wilderness/


----------



## J-Flo (Sep 30, 2015)

Basic rule of thumb around here is that an average ride involves about 1000 ft of climbing for every 10 miles. Most of the flatter roads have too many cars/people/stop signs or otherwise aren’t great for cycling. So you will become a stronger climber. No reason to change gearing yet. 

(I’m a lot slower than you and ride compact with an 11-32 cassette because I like to have the bailout gear to keep going when I would otherwise be wrecked.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Number9 said:


> Sierra is probably the steepest of the roads you mentioned. If you can do that with your current gearing, you'll be fine for most rides, except perhaps Welch Creek Road near Sunol!
> 
> https://ridechronicles.com/2015/09/16/welch-creek-sunol-wilderness/


Hate that road .. no payoff on the descent (Welch Creek)


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

The old guys like 50/34 with an 11-32. works well for training in the hills anyway


----------



## J-Flo (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey. Who you calling old?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

deadleg said:


> The old guys like 50/34 with an 11-32. works well for training in the hills anyway


I resemble that remark...


----------

